# Zoloft 50 mg



## jazzynala (Aug 4, 2002)

Anyone tried Zoloft? They put me on 50 mg 1x/day. I kinda feel weird since I started it, but I think I may also have a bit of the flu bug. Just want some opinions . . .


----------



## newlearner (Jun 7, 2001)

I am up to 200 mg a day and it has helped me although it usually stops working after a certain point and you have to increase. My husband takes 50 mg and has for a few years and he doesn't need to increase though so I guess it reacts differently for different people. It will help depression but takes several weeks to kick in. Good luck.


----------



## zayaka26 (Jul 5, 2001)

I was on zoloft 50 mg for 10 days and stopped it because it gave me explosive diarrhea. Now I am on Paxil and very happy. I am IBS D triggered by stress.


----------

